# Horse riding. FAIL.



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Bahahaha.

Too funny.

Thanks for sharing!

ETA: Love the ears pinned back in the second to last pic. ;]


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

1- love the assistance getting up lol
2- complete different horse when you get on  niiice


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

ahahahaha! funny pics, the help getting on....LOL


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Haha don't you love when people think they know everything and can't even give a leg up properly, that is hilarious!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

lol love the last 2 pics. Shows how uncomfotable he was and then when you were riding him how much more comfortable he was...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Real smart, I still think my bestie tops it she got on backwards.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

This guy owns Dana? I don't know your situation...but I would be worried that this girl might have enough leverage to get him to give her the horse...hmm.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

That mount help was bad! your horse is so pretty!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I know the horse looked unhappy, but the young girl looked like she was having a great time. Sorry, I never **** someone for taking an interest in horses. 
I know its tough when you think of her as "your" horse. I'm sure you spend way more time with her than the owners.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Vidaloco said:


> I know the horse looked unhappy, but the young girl looked like she was having a great time. Sorry, I never **** someone for taking an interest in horses.
> I know its tough when you think of her as "your" horse. I'm sure you spend way more time with her than the owners.


Thank you! I was thinking the same thing.

We ALL started somewhere.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Funny pics, but frankly it's kinda not very polite to make fun on someone's mistakes. Yes, I know people sometime just ASK for that by saying "they are great riders" and all, but still.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think the OP was trying to put the girl down for taking an interest in horses. I just think she was kind of letting off steam about people who pretend they know everything, and then clearly don't.

I don't think the OP meant any harm.

That kid does look pretty happy though. Maybe volunteer to give her lessons! Make some easy money, ha ha.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

haha.

i agree, but the pictures of her mounting are just funny 

i've just never seen anyone having that much trouble.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

love the difference bwteen you riding, and her  cute pics


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to post a photo of me getting a boot up. I need one too as I'm old and feeble :lol: I tell my husband I just let him help me so he can get a hand on my butt :lol:


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

No wonder she couldn't get on the horse...her "helper" is way off target and up her bum! Giving a leg up usually means something to do with the leg...not the crack.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL I know I dont htink I grasped the pics until I looked at them later! No I wasnt making fun of them, much. But about her getting leverage that was the precise reason I stepped back to let her and her mother do everything just to show Vic that she isnt a good enough rider to handle Dana and I will admit I knew it would wind Dand up and it worked. She kicked the mother when she brushed her in a sensitive spot that I know about. The girl nearly didnt get on Dana scared her so much but really if anyone has leverage its me. I have his wife's email/phone number in Canada and I know the names of all of the women wo have visited him. You do the math LOL.


----------

